# When Should I Transfer To Secondary Fermentation (re-edited) - HBW LXXIV



## Let's Brew Beer (3/6/22)

Although its not widely used these days, it still has its uses. Check out my latest vid and decide for yourself.


----------



## CapnClunks (3/6/22)

Keep it up man more videos like this, alot better than your last videos.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (4/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> Keep it up man more videos like this, alot better than your last videos.


Umm, thanks...i think


----------



## CapnClunks (4/6/22)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> Umm, thanks...i think


Ok some of your videos waffle alot but this video was informative and interesting.
I know I'm being critical I couldn't do YouTube myself.
Only feedback I can really give is make more videos like this and also make short videos that are informative and interesting.
For example the impact of hops at different stages of brewing, or the expressions of yeast at different temps or top fermenting yeast vs bottom etc.
In short it was a good video and I learnt a bit thank you


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (9/6/22)

fair enuff, thanks mate. I'll take that on-board


----------

